

Alexis of reddit fame tries Lisp:  "i thought lisp would be fun to learn" - nickb
http://reddit.blogspot.com/2007/08/i-thought-lisp-would-be-fun-to-learn.html

======
mynameishere
Mental note: Don't take on a "business" partner.

~~~
nostrademons
Why not? I don't think Steve would say that it was a mistake to partner with
Alexis. There's a lot more to a startup than just the tech stuff.

I think a better lesson to learn from Reddit might be "Don't take a technical
partner who decides he wants to be a sociologist 3 months in."

